# MIUI 1.9.9 Changelog (Full)



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

*MIUI 1.9.9 Changelog (Full)*
September 9th, 2011 by Mark

*Recommended updates this week:*
>Browsing speed
Upgraded browser JavaScript engine to increase performance execution by 30%
>Anti eaves-dropping
This weeks update features improved anti-eaves dropping, enable to prohibit app monitoring, monitoring of call information and other actions by third-party sources.
>No SD card support for theme replacement, wallpapers, ringtones and other resources

*System:*
>New key shortcut (MI-Button) to allow for shortcuts to Home screen, Screenshot capture, Search and Call functions. (Supported on MI-ONE, Milestone and DesireZ)
>Optimisation of account management interface and login / details

*Phone:*
>New automatic translation switch for APN setup (CMWAP networking can be set only)
>New novice user guide
>Improved anti-eaves dropping, enable to prohibit app monitoring, monitoring of call information and other actions by third-party sources.
>T9 Pinyin less optimal results when matching the number of contacts
>Fix in some cases lockscreen wallpaper cannot use full display
>Fix in some cases due to problems with sensors causing problems with ring tone fade when picking up and problems with flip to mute

*Contacts:*
>New novice user guide
>Add new contacts and support for restoring contacts from cloud backup
>Fixed inaccuracy of A to Z (e.g, when you press P, it says O)

*Messaging:*
>Optimisation of attachment into message recording, according to Mms automatically stop recording length limit.
>Modify message delivery to optimise the default ring tone
>Sending Mms fix in some cases inaccurate results

*Lockscreen, status bar and notifications:*
>Added notification bar entrance of access control (simple mode)
>Fixed FC caused by pulling down notification bar while changing themes
>Fix status bar prompts novice user guide recurring problem
>Fixed the brightness turns into the lowest while pulling down the notification bar in Single Page Mode
>Fixed The lockscreen and music playback control appears while music is not finished playing
>Fix lockscreen time display problem

*Launcher:*
>Optimisation of long-press to open task manager opening speed
>Fix desktop widgets text display cutting off problems

*Themes:*
>No SD card support for theme replacement, wallpapers, ringtones and other resources
>Optimisation of local theme list loading speed
>Optimize the local style, and other major changes to the application to open when the animation style, from the bottom up, with the same style of system
>Page optimisation changes to sort local theme styles more efficiently
>Repair custom notification sound, alarm is displayed as the default
>Click for details page blank area leads FC problem
>Clicking the details page causes memory issues leading to FC
>Fix the local cache validation problems in some cases leading to problems effecting efficiency of loading

*Gallery:*
>Optimisation of thumbnail and large view quality
>Transparent image thumbnail display abnormal issue fixed problem
>Fixed abnormal ratio of wallpaper in landscape browsing mode

*Camera:*
>Camera is switched on immediately after repair of boot problems leading to FC
>Fix open photo playback, change brightness, contrast, saturation leading to FC

*Browser:*
>Upgraded JavaScript engine to (V8), execution of JavaScript pages increased by 30%
>Default navigation page optimisation for quick access to new bookmark items
>Fix quick access to sites, returning to navigation page does not refresh in a timely manner
>Fixed page dragging failure in Top sites

*Music:*
Optimisation of the use of local album art and support for resizing.

*File Explorer:*
>Fix listing image too large leading to confusion in the list of thumbnails displayed

*Radio / FM:*
>Optimisation of headphone pull opens flight mode, no longer automatically exits radio app but instead shows a pop-up dialogue box

*Sound recorder:*
>Fix problem recording from radio causes FC problem

*Backup:*
Optimisation of failed backup or items which abnormally cause failure, allow to delete corresponding items to continue backup
Optimisation of cloud backup stability
Fix SD card space warning, resolve issue leading to corruption in backups
Fix issue with local backup alarm restore causing FC issue

*Calendar:*
Optimisation when there is no account, the first time opening the calendar will give a prompt
Fixed issue of delayed update of menu after login
Exchange calendar fixes

*Settings:*
>Optimisation of the system volume, when set to 0 the volume will not output notification tones
>Optimisation of slider display segments
>Optimisation of Wi-Fi password prompt, pop-up will display asking to re-enter if password invalid

*System update:*
>Checking for updates in quick succession fixed popup error dialogue problems
Fix issue when switching to different network type e.g from mobile to wifi causes full package update to not be downloaded
Download manager:
>Fix failed download does not receive notification message display


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Want to use this as like a 'pastebin' type thing, instead of messaging me them?

at least that way, people can still find it for the time between when you get it and when I add it to the sticky


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whatever helps you out. No problem.


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Dumb question since I haven't been keeping up lately. MIUI is still to be flashed on 340 or has it been upgraded to 596?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

MIUI is still froyo for now, there will be an announcement when it's GB


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> MIUI is still froyo for now, there will be an announcement when it's GB


Thanks, Brent!


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I read somewhere about a MIUI release with scrolling widget support. But it hasn't worked for me on my Droid X so far, and so I use GO Launcher EX. Am I missing something?


----------

